# che sarebbe durata per molto tempo



## Ermenegildo90

Salve, come tradurreste in francese "A partire da quel momento, cominciò (Rita Montalcini) una collaborazione con l'università americana che sarebbe durata per molto tempo.

Io ho provato a fare "à partir de ce moment, elle commença une collaboration avec l'université americaine qui durerait pendant longtemps..."

E' corretta? 

Grazie in anticipo per le risposte.


----------



## cubo magico

Io userei la locuzione "*dès lors*", altrimenti è giusto anche quello da te proposto, ma con l'aggiunta della particella "*là*"perchè l'azione si svolge al passato :_ à partir de ce moment-là, elle commença........ _


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Ermenegildo e benvenut* in WRF , ciao Cubo Magico,
È anche possibile e forse più naturale nella lingua scritta la costruzione con "une collaboration avec l'université américaine" come soggetto posposto: "Commença alors une longue collaboration avec l'université américaine."


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Matou!  Bizz bizz bizz!  

Sì, anche in italiano sarebbe meno pesante la costruzione che suggerisci in francese "Cominciò così una lunga collaborazione con l'università americana".


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anna!  Bizzissimi! se mi permetti questa creazione 
Sì che le nostre lingue sono cugine!


----------

